# Need help making diet plan



## sjcooper (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey new poster here,

I'm just beginning to try and sort out my nutrition but I'm really struggling to make any meals that look like they would be healthy and give me protein I'm trying to eat 700 calories per meal with at least 40g protein for lunch and tea also not to many carbs at tea.

Can anyone help me with meals and the EXACT portions I should be using for each meal? All I can ever see is the standard chicken, broccoli, brown rice but I really want more than just this?

Thanks in advance for the help. (also if this is not what the forum is used for or in wrong section please tell me)


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

What are your goals mate??


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

try a website called fitday.com that will help you work out your macro's

To be honest your gonna have to get use to some of the boring stuff

I eat 4 chicken breasts every day with rice and a green veg, needs must if you want to get in shape


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

> All I can ever see is the standard chicken, broccoli, brown rice but I really want more than just this?


Turkey ( steaks/mince)

All different fish

Steak/minced beef

Eggs

Cottage cheese

Pasta

Wholemeal bread/pitta breads

The list goes on.

Its not that hard to include different foods surely.


----------



## sjcooper (Jul 27, 2012)

DELxxxBOY said:


> What are your goals mate??


My goal is to lose fat and gain muscle

Im just looking for a couple of the exact meal plans so i can start to understand what i should be including as im struggling to make any myself and getting bogged down reading alot of information.


----------



## sjcooper (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> try a website called fitday.com that will help you work out your macro's
> 
> To be honest your gonna have to get use to some of the boring stuff
> 
> I eat 4 chicken breasts every day with rice and a green veg, needs must if you want to get in shape


Now looking into fitday looks like it could be helpful thanks for the info


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

diets are individual as some work with one person and not another, most will be based upon how you workout, how you have previously eaten (and that starts at birth ) and what you expect to achieve.Many are general to guys or gals who have led very similar lives so if you take that into account then be honest with yourelf and ask yourself a few questions ,

1 Do you really want to change your life not merely a quick fix diet approach

2 Will you keep to your changes in eating habits or merely do it to achieve short term results

3 Do you have support from family and friends

most importantly

remember

WE NEVER DIET WE EAT TO ACHEIVE OUR GOALS,

WE EAT TO MAKE MUSCLE AND MAINTAIN MUSCLE

WE EAT TO LIVE NOT LIVE TO EAT

WE NEVER STARVE BUT WE CAN FAST FOR SHORT PERIODS

WE NEVER USE SUPPLEMENTS AS FOOD WE USE THEM TO SUPPORT OUR LIFESTYLES AND WORKOUTS.

Kaza


----------



## sjcooper (Jul 27, 2012)

Kaza when i wrote diet i didn't really mean diet i just meant i need a meal plan to stick to. I already have been eating better but i want to have planned out meals to make sure i am getting enough of the protein i need.

I mainly wanted to just look at what kind of meals you guys would design with a basis of 700 Kcal and 40+g of protein.

Thanks for the tips though.


----------

